# New Parts Express 8" Sub - $20



## slowsedan01 (May 4, 2008)

8" Subwoofer 4 Ohm | Parts-Express.com

Any thoughts on these? If I wanted to use four of them how big would my box need to be ported and sealed?

[EDIT]: Mods please delete, sub went out of stock this morning.


----------



## Louisiana_CRX (Feb 18, 2008)

it should work well for a budget 8


----------



## Chaos (Oct 27, 2005)

This morning it says they're no longer available


----------

